# Pics from Ottawa show



## orchideya (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh my, that emersonii! Wonderful.


----------



## Cat (Apr 18, 2015)

Go back and get me all 3 from the 1st pic!!!!! lol but really thanks for the pictures. Bet you had fun.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 19, 2015)

Great pics, thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## orchideya (Apr 19, 2015)

That emersonii and Eddy Wets below it were on the Clouds Orchids display. I asked about emersonii - plant took 10 years to bloom, grows very slow. It prefers to dry out a bit between waterings comparing to hangianum that can always be moist, so they use chunkier media for emersonii.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 19, 2015)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2015)

Good show. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the photos and the information.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 20, 2015)

You are welcome.
It seems like this year there was more display but less vendors.
Few more pics of different displays:


----------



## orcoholic (Apr 20, 2015)

Great pics. Thanks.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks a bunch for the great photo tour. That Rhynco is unbelievable!


----------



## Secundino (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!!! Nice plants


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice displays!


----------



## John M (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting. It's nice to see some of the show.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 21, 2015)

Beautiful! Thanks for the emersonii info.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 21, 2015)

Beautiful pics ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2015)

Amazing plants. All grown under lights? (Except for commercial)


----------

